# Common Window Issue?



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

This will probably be one of the strangest questions on here but it is a concern of mine. Every morning when I go out to leave in my car my windows are wet from the night before (normal) and then the interior is so foggy that I cannot leave until I run the defrosters for a couple of minutes. The windows are foggy before I even enter the vehicle. Does anyone else have this issue? I have owned a few cars and never had the inside of the windows fogged before I even get into the vehicle.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It may be you have moisture inside the car. Check to see if your carpet is damp.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

i dont know whats up with this but my car does the same thing and my old car did the same thing and my wifes trailblazer ss does the same. and my carpets have never been wet. my old car did it from the day i bought it brand new until i got rid of it.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I will have to check tomorrow morning and see if the mats/carpet is damp. I just found this weird because my Hyundai Genesis coupe or my old Chevy Blazer did not have this issue. I mean it is so bad that I absolutely cannot see out of any of my windows.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

mine is mainly just my windshield the others arent really affected.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My GTO used to fog up really bad, even with the defroster on.

I never used it but I know RainX has some stuff you can put on the inside of your windows to prevent/reduce fogging. If it works as good as their stuff for the outside at repelling rain then its def work.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Moisture on the inside is oddly enough from moisture on the inside.  Find the moisture, find the problem.


----------



## mf-dif (Jul 28, 2011)

It hasn't really been cold enough here for this to happen to me yet. In my last car though it would do it if I left recirculate in the on position. If I left it in vent position, it would not fog up.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

quite a few of our goats have issues with moisture getting inside causing various problems from fogging to flooding (mold/mildew) to smurfing with the airbag sensors (or, more specifically the seat belt pretensioners). Check under your rear floor matts after the next big rain, your carpet may be wet (not just moist like from moisture in the air but WET like soaked)...if it is, the culprit is likely in the front part of your rear wheel-well on the affected side. Some of the screws have been known to loosen from the seal and let water inside the passenger compartment...and since water flows to the lowest point and afterwards from there diffuses out, one ends up with water in the rear passenger footwells. I know I've read about fixes so they're out there...I'll try to find an easy solution and repost...


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

quick and easy find...not sure about posting write-ups from other forums but this should help: Go to LS1GTO dot com. It has at least one good write-up about a common problem of this nature. Search for "interior flooding"


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

hmm I will have to check on both of these. thanks a lot guys


----------

